# new to the hobby could use some help



## Tyler burkett (Apr 29, 2012)

i recently bought a 5gal. hex tank for a beta and i got a 20 gal hex tank. i was wondering if all these fish are compatible:german blue ram,6 black phantom tetra, ghost shrimp,and a snail or two. any other help for like water stuff would be apreciated.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Tyler, I hope you enjoy your stay. There are a lot of very knowledgeable people here that can help you with your stocking ideas. If you hover over the species name (highlighted purple in your post) it will tell you a bit about the fish. You can also go into our Tropical Fish profiles above on the blue bar. There you will see profiles of each fish. What water parameters they require, tank size and suitability with other fish.

Hope you will post pictures of your new tanks as they progress.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi Tyler! Welcome to the forum and the hobby. Inga gave you some great suggestions about looking up the fish you want in our tropical fish profiles. I highly suggest this. It will give you a good idea of what you will need for your fish including compatibility and water parameters. 

A 5 gallon hex is a great size for a Betta splendens. But the problem with your 20 gallon hex is that you are going to not be able to put as many fish in it as you could in a normal 20 gallon tank. Fish need horizontal swimming room more than vertical swimming room. The larger surface area allows more oxygen to diffuse into the water, which also increases the number of fish you can have. If you can return that tank and get something that is longer rather than taller, that would be much better. 

For the water stuff you need to read about cycling a tank. This is a handy little guide: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...inners-guide-freshwater-aquarium-cycle-38617/


----------



## Tyler burkett (Apr 29, 2012)

thank you, both of you. i will look in to the species and that link tomarrow thanks.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi Tyler :wave: Welcome to the forum. 

A hex tank really limits the type of fish you should have in there. I had a 45 gallon hex and after doing research on this forum, realized that I had to get my fish into a much longer tank. I upgraded to a 75 gallon long when I moved about a year later.

You could have a few dwarf angels perhaps? Or a puffer? 

Good luck with your research.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Tyler.:-D

You will find it out from the profiles, but I will just mention that a Ram is not a good choice for a small tank. The Black Phantom in a group of 8 will work fine, they are not active swimmers, and having some live plants will make them feel comfortable. Plus some substrate fish, a small group of corys or a Whiptail Catfish, will work well with them.

Byron.


----------



## Tyler burkett (Apr 29, 2012)

how manny of the corrys can i put in and i was hping to have some sort of fish that i can have one of that isnt a scooling fish and wont get lonely


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Tyler burkett said:


> how manny of the corrys can i put in and i was hping to have some sort of fish that i can have one of that isnt a scooling fish and wont get lonely


There is nothing that comes to mind for a "centerpiece" fish in this small a tank. This tank is made for small fish that are not active swimmers. You could go with some pencilfish, small tetra, or some of the dwarf species of cyprinids. And a group of 4-5 corys. A Whiptail Catfish would be fine too with any of this. Check our profiles, there are several species under the categories characins (tetra, pencilfish) and cyprinids. You need to watch the water parameters though, some of these are strictly soft water while others will adapt a bit.

Byron.


----------



## Tyler burkett (Apr 29, 2012)

so i will probobly go with the cory and black phantom tetra but will either bother the plants because that iss how i am thinking of cycling the tank. also could i shorten the number of each and the put a female betta in there or is that a little much. i do plan to take good care of the tank and take whatever percoutions neccesary


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

I do not see the tetra or the cories being an issue with live plants. In fact, I would highly recommend having some nice plants in your tank. They look far more natural then fake ones and benefit your water quality. Remember, heavily planted if you are hoping for a "quick cycle" and only a few fish at a time. You might start with your group of cories or your group of tetra and then do the other group a few weeks later. 

Someone with Betta experience will have to answer about the female betta. I am not sure. I know males cannot but I have heard females might be more "social" or tolerant then the males.


----------



## Tyler burkett (Apr 29, 2012)

also, what is the best type of cory. again i dont mind the maitanince or food prep. but which ones would be best suted for this tank and will get along well with the previously mentioned tetras


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

What color gravel will you have? If you are thinking of black gravvel, I would suggest albino cories as they show up so nice against the black gravel. I have also found MY albino to be much more playful then my peppered cories. I think either would work for you.


----------



## Tyler burkett (Apr 29, 2012)

thank you. if you could help me with this it would be much apreciated. my dad currently has an oscar in the tank im getting. that is why i am getting the tank what is the best tank for it.it is prob. a little under a foot (7-10 seens about right).


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Holy Cow! He has an Oscar in the 20 gallon hex tank? Oh my goodness. Please tell me he is moving that fish to a much much larger tank? Hopefully a 75 gallon or so? At least 4 foot long tank.


----------



## Tyler burkett (Apr 29, 2012)

that is why im getting the hex i have been telling him to move it to a different aquarium. at one point it was mine and it was small(so was i) when i put it in there it looked nice for a while with some scissor tails and 2 plecos oviously overstocked but i was small. it killed the rassaboras in 2 weeks when the would fit in its mouth same thing with the first pleco and a year ago the other pleco (the pleco was almost as big as the oscar) it is the least i could do to clean it once a month. he IS moving it in about 5 weeks to probobly a 100gal. when we get our new house and more room. i will also have more room for some tanks. i will look into that graval and some live plants too. P.S. your aquariums are beutiful. you should make like a book on your sucess you are oviously well rounded. i was also wondering another thing. im getting a 25 gal. long is that enough fo the ram? i am loving the look of the fish. if you have any advice on anything else i will heed it all you and the others have been a very large help.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

About the female betta in the tank. It could work, but females are known to be just as aggressive as males sometimes. If you do attempt to put a female betta in the tank, be sure to add her last (as introducing new fish to "her" home could cause aggression) and have a backup plan in case she is too aggressive.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

You could have 1 pair of German Blue Ram in the 25 gallon BUT you are not ready to even think about fish yet. If you are moving, you would first need to find out the parameters of your source water. PH, GH etc... Once you are in your new house and settled in, we could talk more about whether or not this or that fish might work. 

I am happy to hear that poor Oscar will be moving to a much larger tank.


----------



## Tyler burkett (Apr 29, 2012)

haha. i guess i did get a little too excited but i just cant wait but how and what do i test? do you know like a link or something. i dont know where to even begin


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

You can begin by purchasing an API Master Test kit for the freshwater aquarium. The liquid kit, not the strips as the liquid is more accurate. Test your source water (the water you will use to fill the tank and do water changes) Also, you can call your city hall or water department to get a complete study of the water parameters. You will still need the test kit as you will use it often to make sure the water remains safe for the fish in it.

Remember fish are stuck (by us) in an enclosed environment. It is not their choice and they cannot escape if the water becomes less then comfortable for them to breath. It is our responsibility to keep it clean, fresh and safe for them. Same goes for putting them in the right tank. The old saying "a fish only grows as big as the tank it is in" is not true. The fish might not appear on the outside to grow too big but that stunting, is hurting them inside and will likely shorten their lifespan and most certainly harm their quality of life. 

There is much you can do while you are waiting to move. Find out about the water. Purchase some of the essentials. Water test kit, siphon for water changes. Study fish species. Remember, they all need water parameters that will be comfortable for them. Not all fish get along etc.... So much to do, it should keep you busy.  

Check out some of the stickies on there like "fish-less cycle" 
Look into plants also, read about what they require.


----------



## Tyler burkett (Apr 29, 2012)

i just want to thank you for helping me in sure you get many of these posts based on your status but i deeply apreciate your patience with me and you kindness thank you. i will be posting pictures before you know it. heck with enough luck i might even get pic. of the month and i will thak you for it. thank you.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

You are very welcome. We are all here to learn and share our experiences. If it were not for what I learned here, my tanks wouldn't look nearly as nice as they do. I hope you will hang around long enough to share what you learn with someone else someday. 

I wish you all the best on getting photo of the month. I have yet to win that. ha ha My picture taking skill are not so great but again... practice makes perfect. If I hang around long enough people might feel sorry for me and let me win. ha ha


----------



## Tyler burkett (Apr 29, 2012)

ok im all moved in and i have the hex tank in my room with blue and white graval with a few hiding places(the oscar is in a 75 gal tank) what corrys would look best in this and how many?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Tyler burkett said:


> ok im all moved in and i have the hex tank in my room with blue and white graval with a few hiding places(the oscar is in a 75 gal tank) what corrys would look best in this and how many?


Minimum five corys, making sure the gravel is smooth.


----------



## Tyler burkett (Apr 29, 2012)

i am all set up with all my tanks.i have a betta tank with a red crown tailed betta,black graval,an led light/bubble stone,and red and green hair grass. my other tank has a few decorations, 5 rasboras,and 3(was 4) arcutus cory.my final and most beautiful tank is a 75 gallon tank with my oscar,3 stubborn feeder goldfish that havent died,a common pleco,and 6 angel fish that have a heavily planted section of the tank to hide in.i am also thinking of another tank with only a zebra pleco in it.i have a 25 gallon tank that he should do fine in and i want to know what the best way to set it up is so he wont be stuck behind the filter all day.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Tyler burkett said:


> i am also thinking of another tank with only a zebra pleco in it.i have a 25 gallon tank that he should do fine in and i want to know what the best way to set it up is so he wont be stuck behind the filter all day.


As it notes in our profile [click on Zebra Pleco], some chunks of wood with tunnels will allow the fish to select its "home." Havin hding spos will relax it more, and it will come out, but realize that this is not likely to be often. Mine quickly learned when food was being added.


----------

